# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  si te aktivizoj iPhone 4s

## BesmiiRi

prsh a ka ndonje menyr tjeter per ta aktivizuar iPhone 4s perveq qe eshte me ate 112 .5.1.1 versioni eshte

----------


## florjan

nga ka ardh ky iphone? s info ke nxirri ketu
 ka nje menyre te blesh nje chip
fut karten brenda dhe kjo rregullon baseband,,kjo eshte teori e fundit,,

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> nga ka ardh ky iphone? s info ke nxirri ketu
>  ka nje menyre te blesh nje chip
> fut karten brenda dhe kjo rregullon baseband,,kjo eshte teori e fundit,,


Cfare chip eshte ky ? Mos e ke fjalen per Gevey ? A funksionon ky chip qe thua ti me iPhone,baseband 04.12.01 ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ka ndonje menyre per te bere restore nga iOS 6 ne 5.1.1 kur nuk ke ruajtur SHSH?

----------


## BesmiiRi

eshte iPhone 4s i ardhur nga swiss versioni 5.1.1(9B206) Modem Firmware 2.0.12 , IMEI 01 303400 841890 1

----------

